# Packard Bell PC formatieren



## Breakyou9 (10. September 2009)

Hallo ,

Der PC meines Freundes müsste mal dringend formatiert werden.Er hat einen PC von  Packard Bell.
Das eigentliche Problem ist dass wenn ich die Recovery CD einlege und F8 zum formatieren drücke kommt folgende Fehlermeldung:
"glue parts error"
Ich hab den PC dann mal normal hochgefahren und hab gemerkt dass die Festplatte "HDD" formatiert wurde o.ä. Ich weiß es nicht genau weil es ja nicht mein PC ist und der Besitzer weiß auch nicht warum die Festplatte formatiert wurde 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Kann man die Festplatte irgendwie wiederherstellen?

MFG Breakyou9


----------



## Klos1 (10. September 2009)

Nur mit spezieller Software. Ich denke aber, daß da nur kostenpflichtige Sachen zu finden sind. Weg sind die Daten auf jedenfall noch nicht.
Sie wurden nur als gelöscht markiert, aber nicht tatsächlich gelöscht. Musst halt mal nach Datenrettungsprogrammen googeln.

PCInspector könnte evtl. helfen. Aber ich dachte, ihr wolltet eh neu aufsetzen. Dann ist ja eh alles weg.


----------



## Breakyou9 (10. September 2009)

ja wir wollen neu formatieren.
Ich hab hier die Recovery CD von Packard Bell und eine Windows XP SP3 CD
Aber er starten nicht von der Windows XP CD 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


weiß auch nicht worans liegt, deswegen vesuch ich es über die Recovery CD


----------



## Breakyou9 (10. September 2009)

hab mir eben PCinspector runtergeladen.
Wenn ich ihn starte kommt sofort hunderte Fehlermeldungen "Access violation" 
Der PC ist echt am Arsch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Niranda (10. September 2009)

den trubel mit Datenwiederherstellung hatt ich auch... Tage und Nächte saß ich dran aber kannste vergessen.
Wenn das wirklich so wichtig ist musst du dich an ein Unternehmen wenden, die das richtig können. Aber sonst kurz drüber weinen und neu machen...

Die ganzen bastelaktionen bzgl datenrettung haben mich schon 3 HDDs gekostet^^


----------



## Klos1 (10. September 2009)

Also, mit PCInspector hab ich schon Daten auf einen USB-Stick wiederherstellen können. Aber ich glaube, der TE will das garnicht.
Er will anscheinend einfach nur formatieren. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Hast du im Bios das Laufwerk, in welcher sich die CD befindet, von der er starten soll, auch als primäres Bootlaufwerk eingestellt?


----------



## Niranda (10. September 2009)

ich versteh eig garnicht was er will - nochmal bssl unwissenschaftlicher geschrieben wäre toll 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Also nur XP neu drauf installieren?
Ist das ne Sata Festplatte?
Daten retten?

edit @Klos:
du bist männlich.. ich weiblich, blond und blauäugig... das erklärt alles 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## xdave78 (10. September 2009)

Nanu aber..zuerst wollte er wissen ob es nen (einfachen , sicheren) Weg gibt die HDD wieder herzustellen. Nachdem ihr ihm nun versichert habt, dass das sehr Zeit,-/ Nerven-/ und unter Umständen Geldaufwendig sein könnte will er nunmehr nur noch *formatieren*. Er bekommt aber die XP CD nicht ans booten weil er höchstwarscheinlich die *Bootreihenfolge* nicht korrekt eingeschaltet hat, weil er noch nicht beim hochfahren *ENTF/ F2* oder whatever gedrückt hat, und unter *Advanced Chipset Features *die *BootSequency*  so gesetzt hat, dass zuerst das *DVD LW* abgefragt wird ob ein *bootfähiges Medium* drin befindlich ist.


----------



## Klos1 (10. September 2009)

Jetzt bin ich selber verwirrt. Werden nun Daten gerettet oder neu aufgesetzt. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Raefael (10. September 2009)

hmm, besagtes "glue parts error" bei google eingegeben, bringt mich mit dem ersten Treffer auf das Packard Bell Forum die Lösung des Problems.

TE kann dann ja selber entscheiden ob er das System dann wieder herstellen und danach formatieren will oder ob er es bei einem laufendem System lässt.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

//Rafa


----------



## Breakyou9 (11. September 2009)

xdave78 hats begriffen :-D
anfangs wollte ich die DAten auf der HDD retten aber dann wurds mir zu umständlich und wollt formatieren :-)was ich auch gemacht hab hat auch sehr gut geklappt 
Danke für die schnellen Antworten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Niranda (11. September 2009)

ähm...
und was hast du jetzt für ein Problem? XD

der ganze Thread ist komisch - bin für ein Sticky zur belustigung 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## claet (11. September 2009)

lol - mehr fällt mir dazu echt nich ein xD


----------

